# Lab mix. Part pit?



## RiRo (Jun 23, 2015)

Hello all!

This is the other puppy I adopted a few weeks ago. He is 7 or 8 months. He's super sweet but very shy, maybe because he had a rough start in life. At two months he was found under a porch in the snow storm right before Christmas. At that time he was adopted by someone that is opening a business an hour from home and I suspect he spent at least 10 consecutive hours a day everyday in his kennel for the past 5 months. My old classmate posted that he needed to rehome him since he was moving and really busy. It seemed urgent so I offered to foster him. I immediately thought he looked like my neighbors lab/pit mix but when I asked if he was the question wasn't answered. My neighbors mix is super sweet and so is this fella. Several people tell me they see pit and others don't so I thought I'd see what you all think. His personality could best be described as being a big lug. Lol. He listens to me but is a little stubborn and seems to be very sensitive when I get on to him- which is just a "no sir", snapping, clapping, and if those don't work-the dreaded water bottle. That reminds me, when he was dropped off, my old classmate told me not to "let him get away with anything, that this type of dog needs a dominant personality to control him" to which I asked how he disciplined him and his wife interrupted and said "oh, you can be rough with him, he's thrown him against the wall." What?! I could t believe she said that. So, I think this poor guy has trust issues and because of that we haven't bonded yet. : (

I have better pictures of him because he will stay still, but you might not be able to see that he has a zig zag pattern on his bottom that goes partly down his tail. 

The first picture is from before we had him. He's put on a lot of muscle weight since being with us. 









Thanks for viewing! : )


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

He looks very sweet. I see mainly Lab, maybe there is something else in there but Lab looks like the strongest contender. 

Especially since he has some fear issues, I would highly suggest not using water spray bottles at all and probably not even much of clapping or snapping either. You're going to want to build a bond with him by gaining his confidence and that can mean being extra cautious about startling him or scaring him. An excited, upbeat voice like "hey buddy!" can often gain attention for all those minor misdeeds that puppies tend to do.


----------



## RiRo (Jun 23, 2015)

They play together really well. Initially I was worried about him being rough with her but that's not the case at all. She just won't leave him alone sometimes so I have to put her in her kennel. And the last picture- he didn't like it at all when I tried to take his picture. As soon as I got my phone out he tried to go hide.


----------



## RiRo (Jun 23, 2015)

Shell said:


> He looks very sweet. I see mainly Lab, maybe there is something else in there but Lab looks like the strongest contender.
> 
> Especially since he has some fear issues, I would highly suggest not using water spray bottles at all and probably not even much of clapping or snapping either. You're going to want to build a bond with him by gaining his confidence and that can mean being extra cautious about startling him or scaring him. An excited, upbeat voice like "hey buddy!" can often gain attention for all those minor misdeeds that puppies tend to do.


Good to know! I was mainly afraid of his interest in the cats. He would trot up to them with his head and neck back like a dresssage horse. Since then he took a swat to the nose and won't even walk by them. I feel really bad for him. Especially since we haven't bonded like I have with the girl. Once or twice a day we work on tricks with small kibble for treats and he lights up and gets so excited. But he's happiest rolling around in the grass outside with the girl.


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

To my eyes I don't see so much pit. But maybe lab/hound of some sort. Super handsome guy!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I would always watch a new dog around cats for the first few weeks at least, if he isn't going after them though since a swat on the nose that is at least a sign that he probably isn't super prey driven. 

Working happily for kibble as treats will come in handy. So many things can be trained with food rewards.

Even rolling outside is a chance for him to decompress mentally which will likely make it easier to bond with him and to train him. I would supervise the dogs together, not because of any breed mix guess per se but just because it takes time to get a handle on new dogs, young dogs especially, and because it provides training ops.


----------



## RiRo (Jun 23, 2015)

TheDarkestMinds said:


> To my eyes I don't see so much pit. But maybe lab/hound of some sort. Super handsome guy!


Thank you! : ) I'll have to google search that mix.


----------



## RiRo (Jun 23, 2015)

Shell said:


> I would always watch a new dog around cats for the first few weeks at least, if he isn't going after them though since a swat on the nose that is at least a sign that he probably isn't super prey driven.
> 
> Working happily for kibble as treats will come in handy. So many things can be trained with food rewards.
> 
> Even rolling outside is a chance for him to decompress mentally which will likely make it easier to bond with him and to train him. I would supervise the dogs together, not because of any breed mix guess per se but just because it takes time to get a handle on new dogs, young dogs especially, and because it provides training ops.


That's good to know. I really appreciate the tips. He just tried to go eat cat food, still need to find a solution for that problem, and I called him in a high pitched voice and he came right out with a big smile! Yea! I don't have any pictures of him smiling yet. As far as them playing, I was watching them every time they went out to play but have gotten a little lax on that. Will be more careful. It's pretty hot out so they usually don't stay out for more than 15 minutes. I have noticed if I let them play too long I'll hear a growl, and immediately separate them. Is there such a thing as a play growl? Or is that a warning? It's usually when they're playing tug o' war. And sometimes a yelp if one is getting too rough.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

It really depends on the dog. Some dogs are super vocal in play and will growl and even roar. You have to know the dog and be able to read body language. We have a bully x herder that roars the entire time she is playing and she plays really rough, it is all play. Our bulldog growled in play as well but to be honest he wasn't much for playing with other dogs, he had a strong preference for humans. My husky mix growls when she plays tug but that is about the only time. She does make weird noises when playing with my collie mix, mostly half howls and yelpy sounds. They are both vocal dogs. 

I don't leave any of my dogs alone together. When I leave they are all crated separately except Lenore who is loose in the living room and my son's little chi/terrier who is in the hallway. It isn't a breed thing, anything can happen with any dog. My cat also has a safe room.


----------



## RiRo (Jun 23, 2015)

Oh, wow. Does that mean I'll never be able to leave them out? The last thing I want is for anything to happen to any of them. I feel bad that he has a scratch on his nose. I guess I was wrong thinking we could graduate out of the kennel/crate in a couple of years. The cats have two bedrooms and I'm thinking of putting up a baby gate to the dining room and moving their food in there. Plus we have a long sectional against the wall and they run behind it as their race track to hide from each other and the dogs. 

As far as being vocal... I was thinking of taking them separately to a big well know pet store for training. Or is it better to hire someone to come to your house? Not that I want them to stop being vocal, just so a professional can make their own assessment about their behavior. 

Should I start a different thread for these questions? I'm sorry... I don't know the etiquette yet.
: /


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Personally, I don't leave any dogs out together when i am gone. I don't have cats. Its pretty easy to give each dog a room or area of the house when you are gone and while it is very possible that nothing bad would happen if you left them together, the risk IMO isn't worth leaving them alone since there is no stress or concern for them to be separate. 

A baby gate for the cats and keeping their food away from the dogs is a very good idea. Safer for the cats and it also prevents the dogs from fighting over the food or simply getting fat from it.

In many dogs, being vocal while playing is normal. You kind of have to look at the whole picture of body language and vocal sounds to see if the dogs are playing or warning or stressed or aggressive etc. If both dogs have a loose body language, if they take turns in pushing each other around, if they back off if the other yelps, and similar are good signs for it being play.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

If you can get video of them playing we can let you know if it looks like good play or not. My own dog is very rough and vocal in play but is very dog friendly, assuming the other dog is okay with rough play everything is good. 

Leaving the dogs home alone together is really just something you will have to decide if you are comfortable with. Based on how well they get along, how they play together, etc. I foster dogs and always keep the fosters separated from my own dog when no one is home. The foster dog is either crated or in my bedroom. My current foster gets along great with my boy but they play really rough and if someone pushes a bit too far things can escalate. Without someone there to snap them out of it with a simple "hey!" It could turn into a fight. Better safe than sorry as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I agree with Shell, I don't leave my dogs alone when I am not home. It has never been an issue for me. They either have a separate place in the house or a kennel depending on if I can trust them (the husky mix ate a door frame when I tried to leave her loose so it is crating for her). For most of the dogs I doubt anything would happen but there is no reason to risk it either. I also like the cat to have her own space. I just have our office gated off for her, her food and litter are in there. I will sometimes find her snuggling the littlest dog but knowing she can get away if she wants to means she isn't being forced to interact (the littlest dog wouldn't bug her anyway). 

I would not hire a trainer to come work with the dogs one on one unless you have specific behavioral concerns. They sound like pretty typical dogs who would benefit from normal puppy/beginner classes and that is probably what I would go for. Pet store classes can be good or bad depending on the trainer. You probably want to at least watch the class before committing to enrolling your puppy. It is definitely better to train the puppies separately. They are a bit older but there is still some risk that they would bond to each other or develop some behavioral issues from being raised together. So training separately and doing things like separate walks and some separate bonding time would be good for them.


----------



## RiRo (Jun 23, 2015)

I totally get the risk of leaving them together while gone now that you mention it. I know a lot of people that leave their dogs out together but I've never forgot the story of a friend who came home and found that one of their three huskies turned on another one, all raised from pups- maybe two were sister littermates now that i think of it- and it was a bloodbath in the living room. They were fine but had to be rotated through rooms and going outside. I mainly worry about what I should know that I don't know. Just decided to let them continue playing after growling and they actually would walk away from one another occasionally and sometimes just turn their back to the other. And I know they definitely take turns chasing each other outside. Will try to get a video when it's light out tomorrow. Thank you all so much for your comments and advice! Really appreciate it! : )

Edit-
Forgot to address the training topic. Hadn't considering watching a class before signing up but makes total sense. I do have concerns about them being bonded together... Sometimes when I take them on individual walks they're fine with it and other times just flip out. Walks are a totally different issue. They both pull but I can run as fast as she pulls but can't with him. Sheesh. So much to learn but I'm up for it. Finally catching up on sleep so that helps.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I think it really depends on the dogs whether you leave them loose together but at the ages they are I certainly would not. What one would not think of doing, the other one would. I have two male Shih Tzu x Maltese that are 8 and 10 years old and have been raised together and get along fine but I still always crate one of them when I go out as I don't want any accidents to happen between them. I do leave the 10 year old loose along with my 7 year old spayed female and they are fine but they are all small dogs so can't get into things like a big dog can.


----------



## RiRo (Jun 23, 2015)

Totally agree! The girl is such a stinker! She's pulled a plate from the counter, gets into the trash, has tried to chew on blankets, the ottoman, flip flops, and the tv remote. Wouldn't dream of leaving her out and she winds him up so we can't leave him out either. Hopefully they'll outgrow this phase, that or hopefully we can build a mud room for them.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

The very straight stop (forehead) and those ears makes me think some Boxer. Maybe one parent lab, one parent boxer/lab?


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Hard to say. Maybe, maybe not. The last pic in the 2nd set if you knew she was a Pit mix I'd believe it seeing that pic....but lots of other mixes can look like Pit mixes so you can't really tell by looking.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Worth noting that "pit bull" encompasses a wide range of breeds. Officially the short name of the American Pit Bull Terrier, but "pit bull" as a general term can also be American Staffordshire Terrier, Staffordshire Bull Terrier, American Bulldog (Johnson and Scott types), American Bully (5 types), and many others under the umbrella term. "Pit bull" is not a breed, unless referring specifically to an American Pit Bull Terrier.


----------



## RiRo (Jun 23, 2015)

Sibe- Interesting. I had no idea there were so many that can be called a pit bull. It's mainly his smile or when he's panting from being outside that I see pit. 

Spicy_VV- I agree with the last picture in the second set. It's been really hard to get pictures of him at all much less while he's looking at me and has his mouth open. Had to use a lot of treats to get these next few pictures.


----------



## RiRo (Jun 23, 2015)

I was finally able to get pictures of him looking at me with his mouth open. He's very camera shy. It took several treats but I think he looks happy in the last two. Btw, he's getting a nail trim tomorrow. : )


----------

